# Imac g3 réinstallation



## nitos7 (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis un roi de la récup et j'ai trouvé dans une benne un imac g3 qui fonctionne parfaitement.
Assez rodé en PC je ne connais rien a MAC.
Je veux récupéré cet ordi pour la classe de maternelle de ma femme (jeux éducatifs pour les enfants) qui n'en possède pas malgré les énormes moyens de l'éducation nationale!! l
Quand je démarre  je tombe sur un mot de passe que je ne possède pas.
Je n'ai pas de CD d'install, pas de clavier MAC bien sur et je ne sais même pas quel OS j'ai dessus.
Sur l'étiquette il ya indiqué: 400mhz/512k l2/64mb/10gb/dvd 56.
Et le numero de série que je pourrai communiqué.
Merci de m'éclairer grands maitres du MAC.


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Septembre 2011)

sans cd pas possible de reinstaller le systeme et de faire fonctionner l imac
a moins de réinstaller grâce a un autre mac PPC relier grâce au firewire
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1661?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://davidbosman.fr/blog/2010/10/17/simplicite-et-efficacite-du-mac-le-mode-target/


----------



## nitos7 (29 Septembre 2011)

Même si dégotte au cd d'installation quelque part genre le bon coin ou une connaissance?


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2011)

nitos7 a dit:


> Même si dégotte au cd d'installation quelque part genre le bon coin ou une connaissance?



Si bien sûr !


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Septembre 2011)

attention soit c est un d installation universel noir en general (panther ,tiger sernt parfait pour cette machine , mais pense a augmenter la ram , apparament l imac 400MHZ  a 64 mo de ram pour un disque dur de 10G
Ou bien le cd mac os 9 dédier a cette machine en occasion


----------



## nitos7 (29 Septembre 2011)

J'ai reussi a m'en sortir grace a ce lien.
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-4502083-creer-un-utilisateur-root-en-single-user
Pour moi ca a marché parfaitement.
Merci pour les réponses.


----------

